# ITA processing time ANZSCO 233111- Chemical Engineer



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hey Guys ! Hope you are all doing good. 

I would like to know what is the average processing time, or the time to receive ITA after EOI. I have lodged by EOI on 24th July 2017. Can I expect an invitation the coming round on Aug 12 2017? I have only 60 points ( Age-25 Degree-15 English-20) and looking for 189 visa for Chemical Engineer-233111 .

I am a bit worried , with so many changes taking place, including the proposed residence in Australia before issuing PR. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harman92 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Asheesh , I am in the same boat as you. Apparently, it takes around 14 days for ITA normally for Chemical Engineer. So, you can expect it in the 12th Aug round. 
Do check out the immitracker website.


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

Harman92 said:


> Hi Asheesh , I am in the same boat as you. Apparently, it takes around 14 days for ITA normally for Chemical Engineer. So, you can expect it in the 12th Aug round.
> Do check out the immitracker website.


Thanks Harman. When did you apply your EOI?


----------



## Harman92 (Aug 1, 2017)

I am currently in the process (waiting on the agent), so hopefully submit it by tomorrow.


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

Cool ! Lets keep ourselves updated on this wonderful forum ! All the best to you )


----------



## Harman92 (Aug 1, 2017)

Good luck to you as well ! Do tell if you get the invite. 

According to my agent, dates for August round are 9th and 23rd. So , lets see.


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

*Ita*



Harman92 said:


> Good luck to you as well ! Do tell if you get the invite.
> 
> According to my agent, dates for August round are 9th and 23rd. So , lets see.


All Chem Eng with 60 points get invite in next round fro 189 Visa. No exception ...


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

ryannav13 said:


> All Chem Eng with 60 points get invite in next round fro 189 Visa. No exception ...


Thanks for the input Ryan. Lets hope for the best ! But the last round no invitations were sent for 60 points at all..hopefully they should open up during this round.


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

Harman92 said:


> Good luck to you as well ! Do tell if you get the invite.
> 
> According to my agent, dates for August round are 9th and 23rd. So , lets see.


Hey bro, the results for round July 12 and July 26th have been updated and it shows only 3 invites with scores of 70 were given ! Hope this wont be the trend during the Aug 9th round?? :wacko:


----------



## Harman92 (Aug 1, 2017)

A total of 27 invites has been given so far according to skillselect website. Hope that covers all of the 70 pointers in our occupation. I am pretty optimistic about receiving the invite in the next two rounds.


----------



## MS8888 (Jul 17, 2016)

Harman92 said:


> A total of 27 invites has been given so far according to skillselect website. Hope that covers all of the 70 pointers in our occupation. I am pretty optimistic about receiving the invite in the next two rounds.


Hi Harman92, did you receive your invite in the last round on 9th? I curious because i will be in the same situation as you. I am a chemical engineer as well currently preparing my CDR for EA.


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

MS8888 said:


> Hi Harman92, did you receive your invite in the last round on 9th? I curious because i will be in the same situation as you. I am a chemical engineer as well currently preparing my CDR for EA.


Hey! It seems none of the applicants below 70 points have got an invite unfortunately. Fingers crossed for further rounds.


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi friends,
I just got 10 points for language (IELTS, 7.0+), so it made my total points of 65 points. Do you think I will get an invitation soon with Chemical Engineer 233111 soon? Not submitted EOI yet, waiting for IELTS official paper before submitting.


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

MS8888 said:


> Hi Harman92, did you receive your invite in the last round on 9th? I curious because i will be in the same situation as you. I am a chemical engineer as well currently preparing my CDR for EA.


Man,
Going with CDR for EA, Chemical Engineer 233111 is less competitive, so with even with 60s points we still have a good chance


----------



## Harman92 (Aug 1, 2017)

MS8888 said:


> Hi Harman92, did you receive your invite in the last round on 9th? I curious because i will be in the same situation as you. I am a chemical engineer as well currently preparing my CDR for EA.


No, I did not.As Asheesh said, no one below 70 points have been invited yet. Hopefully, the situation will be better by the time your EA confirmation comes.



juan buij said:


> I just got 10 points for language (IELTS, 7.0+), so it made my total points of 65 points. Do you think I will get an invitation soon with Chemical Engineer 233111 soon? Not submitted EOI yet, waiting for IELTS official paper before submitting.
> Yesterday 02:48 PM


Pretty sure you will get an invite in 1st or 2nd round after you submit your EOI provided DIBP reduces the cut off to 65 points.


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

Harman92 said:


> No, I did not.As Asheesh said, no one below 70 points have been invited yet. Hopefully, the situation will be better by the time your EA confirmation comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you will get an invite in 1st or 2nd round after you submit your EOI provided DIBP reduces the cut off to 65 points.


Hey Harman,
Hope that 70s points will be clean soon. So far as I see, there are less competitive with Chemical Engineer.
I just submitted my EOI today, :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi I am writing here on behalf of my brother who is Chemical Engineer 233111.

Chemical Engineer 233111
Engineering Technologist 233914

Age + 25
Qualification + 15 (Mastress)
Experience + 10 (6 years plus), EA assessments for both occupations (CE ) 
Language + 0
IELTS 1st attempt Dec.2016 (L-6.5 R-6.0 W-6.5 S-6.5) Overall 6.5
PTE 1st attempt 16.09.2017 
Total Points=50

Is there any Chemical Engineer from Saudia Arabia?


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

Does anyone get invitation for Chemical Engineering this round? Cut-off points?


----------



## Harman92 (Aug 1, 2017)

juan buij said:


> Does anyone get invitation for Chemical Engineering this round? Cut-off points?


Apart from one occupation, cut off points are still at 70. But since DOE has moved to 17/8/17 for non pro ratas, in all likelihood cut off will decrease to 65 by 2nd round of Sep or 1st round of Oct. Hence, a good chance that 65 pointers(DOE pre Aug) will be invited around December.However, probability of 60 pointers getting invited in the current year is next to zero.

_Note: These points are analysed on the basis of unofficial information available. _


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi I am writing here on behalf of my brother who is Chemical Engineer 233111.Today he got additional 10 marks of in English lanuage. Please find below his markings.

Chemical Engineer 233111

Age + 25
Qualification + 15 (Mastress)
Experience + 10 (5 years plus)
Language + 10
IELTS 1st attempt Dec.2016 (L-6.5 R-6.0 W-6.5 S-6.5) Overall 6.5
PTE 1st attempt 26.08.2017 (L-71,R-72,W-66,S-75), Ability-Proficient
Total Points=60
Country of application:Saudia Arabia
Waiting for invitation


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Any one got invitation today(6th September 2017).


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Any chemical engineer(233111) got an invitation on 20th September 2017.


----------



## pateltrus (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi, submitted my eoi on 4th sept with 60 points for 233111.
Still waiting for invite


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

*Chemical Engineer invitation 2017-18*

Till 20th September 108 invitations been issued to Chemical Engineers.I expected that there will be invitation for those who has got 60 points but it looks like its not the case.
I am on same boat of 60 Points
DOE:18-09-2017

Please share the cases if someone got invitation on Chemical or Material Engineer(233111).


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

ahmer_125 said:


> Till 20th September 108 invitations been issued to Chemical Engineers.I expected that there will be invitation for those who has got 60 points but it looks like its not the case.
> I am on same boat of 60 Points
> DOE:18-09-2017
> 
> Please share the cases if someone got invitation on Chemical or Material Engineer(233111).


Invitations are on the basis of points order. Higher points would mean they are selected first. I am also on the same boat as you on 60 points. For the time being we can forget getting an invite as only about 200 invites are available for non pro rata out of the 1250. Even if this level of 1250 invites is maintained 60 pointers wont get an invite until all the pro ratas have been filled ( April-May 2018). Also would be good to note that there is a build up of 65 pointers too and there is every chance that the invites are also decreased in coming days. So being a 60 pointer better to not have high hopes this financial year. However, lets hope for the best! Meanwhile you could also try for NSW sponsorship, if you have understood the visa conditions well.


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey guy, I had invite on 20 September with 65 points, EOI submitted on 14 August. Good luck!


----------



## Heenz (Aug 2, 2017)

juan buij said:


> Hey guy, I had invite on 20 September with 65 points, EOI submitted on 14 August. Good luck!


Would that be under chemical engineering or engineering technologist? Or does it not matter?

Cheers!


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

Chemical Engineer of course. ET with 65 points is tough now


----------



## jitinchawla (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey guys, I submitted my EOI on 30-Sep with 65 points as chemical engineer but haven't got an invitation in 4-oct round. Did anyone get invite in this round? What was the cut-off please?

Cheers!


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi,

Could you further clearify this point "200 invites are available for non pro rata out of the 1250"?

Thanks,


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

ahmer_125 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you further clearify this point "200 invites are available for non pro rata out of the 1250"?
> 
> Thanks,


This means no one with 60 points are going to get invited anytime soon unless the per round quota is more than 1400 per round.


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

still the question is how this 200 value been calculated?


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Any one got invitation on Chemical Engineer(233111)? on 18th October 2017.


----------



## bubble191 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello, 

Have any of you claimed the point for oversea qualification ( bachelor degree) for 189 ? Thank you!!!


----------



## kevin0 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi every,
I have a question which need to help.
In fact, I had bachelor of chemistry in VietNam and after I send 2 year 4 months working as chemical technician in University and get 5 papers, send 1 years gap year before was offers new job as senior chemical engineer in BASF Vietnam (4 months). Currently, I continues to study PhD material engineer in Australia. 
I want to SA for engineer. I am worried about my degree. so, Let me know whether I am eligible for SA chemical engineer or not? 
Thank so much.
Also, I wanted to notice new update about point for chemical engineer.
My friend got invitation chemical engineer with 65 points.


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

kevin0 said:


> Hi every,
> I have a question which need to help.
> In fact, I had bachelor of chemistry in VietNam and after I send 2 year 4 months working as chemical technician in University and get 5 papers, send 1 years gap year before was offers new job as senior chemical engineer in BASF Vietnam (4 months). Currently, I continues to study PhD material engineer in Australia.
> I want to SA for engineer. I am worried about my degree. so, Let me know whether I am eligible for SA chemical engineer or not?
> ...


Hi,
It is a very complex situation, Chemical Engineer program is completely different from Chemistry, so I don't know if EA will accept your SA.
If you are doing PhD material engineer, after finished you can do the SA with material engineer, not Chemical Engineer.
Only 4-month experience with BASF means nothing. Chemical technician experience maybe valid for material engineer, not sure if it is valid with Chemical Engineer.
I would advise you to go with SA of Material Engineer instead of Chemical Engineer. Or you can try to have SA for both occupations.
Btw, "send" = "spend"?
Good luck!


----------



## kevin0 (Oct 18, 2017)

juan buij said:


> Hi,
> It is a very complex situation, Chemical Engineer program is completely different from Chemistry, so I don't know if EA will accept your SA.
> If you are doing PhD material engineer, after finished you can do the SA with material engineer, not Chemical Engineer.
> Only 4-month experience with BASF means nothing. Chemical technician experience maybe valid for material engineer, not sure if it is valid with Chemical Engineer.
> ...


Thanks so much. I think I won't go with SA now. Also, I will wait to finish PhD.


----------



## aadee1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello all, I hope you all doing well, any guesses when they are going to start invitations for 60 pointers?
Occupation: Chemical engineer 
Points: 60


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

aadee1 said:


> Hello all, I hope you all doing well, any guesses when they are going to start invitations for 60 pointers?
> Occupation: Chemical engineer
> Points: 60


Hi Aadeel,

It would be difficult to get invitation on 60 points, i am on same situation.


----------



## aadee1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Ahmer, thanks for your reply. don't know what's happening. Just few months back they were inviting on 60 and now this  what can be done now. Any suggestions?


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi,

I am a chemical engineer passed out in the year 2014.

I am some questions kindly reply to them :

1) I have 3.2 years of work experience in 3 different companies , 11 months Trainee Engineer , 1.6 years Production engineer , 7 months production officer.(ALL are full time jobs and paid)
Will engineer Australian consider my 3 years and ill get 5 points or will they deduct some years. (What happened in your case Did they deduct experience years)

2) I have only 45 marks (15 for BE and 30 for age) rest is up to my PTE scores , if in case i only get 10 scores from PTE is there any other way i could increase scores ? (State nomination of Tasmania says need offer letter first )


3) Did you apply by yourself or did you hire an immigration firm? 

4) My first 2 companies were chemical (Johnson matthey & Pidilite) and third one is Food (NESTLE), my job responsibilities are matching only 10 % as i have been in production and not designing and others , what should i do ?
Have Some questions


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

Harman92 said:


> I am currently in the process (waiting on the agent), so hopefully submit it by tomorrow.


I have also started the process Could you guide me by which consultancy you are putting up your case (Name and number ). I am a chemical engineer as well . 

From :
Gaurav
PH:<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate Content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all,

CO contacted me last week to ask for Form 815 Health undertaking form (my wife has hepatitis B, but passed the health-check). So waiting now for the CO to grant my visa, maybe next month January 2018 due to Christmas holiday.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi all good luck with the upcoming invitation rounds in 189. I will be able to reach 60 points mark in april 2018. So m willing to see all the present 60 pointers to get invited n it can be no wait deal for me....good luck all. Plz update if anybody get invited....


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello friends i m updating my points from 55 to 65 due to 79 each in Pte for eoi in chem eng 233111. Can someome plz guide me about my stakes for invite from NSW


----------



## kodali (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello everyone, Is there any recent grant of invites for chemical engineers with 65 points?
Please suggest the waiting time for non pro-rata occupation list.


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

Any chance for 65 pointer chemical engineers 233111, what was last invitation points and when it was, where I can check, any link or website will be appreciated.


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

milindpatel26 said:


> Hello friends i m updating my points from 55 to 65 due to 79 each in Pte for eoi in chem eng 233111. Can someome plz guide me about my stakes for invite from NSW


Hi Did you get invite for 189 or 190 after moving to 65 points.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

ahmer_125 said:


> milindpatel26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends i m updating my points from 55 to 65 due to 79 each in Pte for eoi in chem eng 233111. Can someome plz guide me about my stakes for invite from NSW
> ...



M on 70 points now n 75 for 190. But no invite yet. Yesterday I saw invite for 233111 in immitracker with 75 points by crystalline of Phillipines from NSW. M hoping I should soon now.


----------



## msnp_143 (Apr 18, 2018)

Dear Chemical Engineers,

I have overall (60 + 5 ) points ....planning to apply in this weekend on 22/04/2018 for NSW .....Could you please tell me how many months it will take for a Chemical/Material science engineers to get an invitation.

Thanks in advance

Eagerly waiting for reply

Best regards


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> Hi all good luck with the upcoming invitation rounds in 189. I will be able to reach 60 points mark in april 2018. So m willing to see all the present 60 pointers to get invited n it can be no wait deal for me....good luck all. Plz update if anybody get invited....




I am on the same boat bro with 60 points.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

gauravdaroch said:


> I have also started the process Could you guide me by which consultancy you are putting up your case (Name and number ). I am a chemical engineer as well .
> 
> From :
> Gaurav
> PH:<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate Content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*




I am taking the help of AKKAM immigration service, try them if u wish and share my name. From: Kumar Gaurav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

No hope for getting invitation on 60 points 189 visa for Chemical Engineers. I submitted my EOI on 19/09.

Profession:Chemical Engineer 233111
PTE-A: 10
Age: 25
Education:15
Experience:10

Total:60 Points


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

ahmer_125 said:


> No hope for getting invitation on 60 points 189 visa for Chemical Engineers. I submitted my EOI on 19/09.
> 
> Profession:Chemical Engineer 233111
> PTE-A: 10
> ...


Bro have you written your CDR? Can you guide me with that plzz? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

Harman92 said:


> A total of 27 invites has been given so far according to skillselect website. Hope that covers all of the 70 pointers in our occupation. I am pretty optimistic about receiving the invite in the next two rounds.


hi, can u give me some tips in regards to PTE-A how u scored 90 each


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

*July 2018 round*



milindpatel26 said:


> Hello friends i m updating my points from 55 to 65 due to 79 each in Pte for eoi in chem eng 233111. Can someome plz guide me about my stakes for invite from NSW


Hi MilindPatel26,
Did you get an invite in yesterday's round? I am also a 60 pointer with Anzsco Code 233111 and DOE 21st April 2018.

waiting to hear some news.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

MohitM said:


> milindpatel26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends i m updating my points from 55 to 65 due to 79 each in Pte for eoi in chem eng 233111. Can someome plz guide me about my stakes for invite from NSW
> ...


Yes mate I have lodged visa in June n m waiting for grant...so sorry for such a delayed reply.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

MohitM said:


> milindpatel26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends i m updating my points from 55 to 65 due to 79 each in Pte for eoi in chem eng 233111. Can someome plz guide me about my stakes for invite from NSW
> ...



I have already lodged 190 visa application for NSW. As I got state nomination in May 18. M now waiting for grant
I got invited with 70+5 points. U need to raise ur points for quick nomination..


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks for the update.

That's great. All the best. 
I actually have 65 points with DOE 21st April 2018. 60 was a typo.

Do you know of anymore people with code 233111 who have got an invite at 70 points?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ahmer_125 said:


> No hope for getting invitation on 60 points 189 visa for Chemical Engineers. I submitted my EOI on 19/09.
> 
> Profession:Chemical Engineer 233111
> PTE-A: 10
> ...


 minimum score is 65 nowadays.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

MohitM said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> That's great. All the best.
> I actually have 65 points with DOE 21st April 2018. 60 was a typo.
> ...


As per immitracker there are people with visa lodgement under 233111 under 190. So I guess they must be with 70+5 points as invite under nonprorata was closed for few round with 70 points.


----------



## MiaGia (Jul 24, 2018)

juan buij;1He3516466 said:


> kevin0 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi every,
> ...


Hey there, I have a similar situation and would love to hear more about your solution.

I do have Chemistry degree and Chemical Engineering masters (my masters in Washington Accord and with this qualification I am holding a 476 skilled graduate visa now) 
I have called and asked to EA about it and only answer that I got, “if you are in Washington accord, just apply via Accord no need to CDR way. “ 

Yes, it’s clear but they didn’t answer about having chemistry bachelor and applying with Chemical engineering masters to skills assessment. Will it work?

Should I show both chemistry and engineering qualifications on my application or just mention my masters?

Has anyone else having similar issue or an answer for it?

Thank you.

I will be applying as chemical engineer if EA approves my qualification.


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

It seems the requirement is to have above 70 points now.


----------



## MiaGia (Jul 24, 2018)

0007 said:


> It seems the requirement is to have above 70 points now.



What makes you think like that? Does it say in anywhere ? Or its just your observation? As I remember 65 was obligatory only.


----------



## 3dnan (Feb 2, 2019)

Tomorrow I will be submitting my EOI 70/75 points. Meanwhile I will attempt PTE a second time and hopefully gain another 10 points. 

Let's see how this goes. 

Sent from my H8324 using Tapatalk


----------

